# Iniciante, instalando visualizador de imagens JPEG

## brunotuy

Boa noite pessoal, instalei o gentoo aqui a alguns dias e estou tentando instalar visualizador de imagem eles sempre sao instalados com sucesso mais nunca consigo visualizar jpeg.

Alguem sabe resolver isso?

----------

## xala

Coloca a Use flag jpeg no make.conf e recompila o tal programa.

----------

